# Premium Channel Premieres: July 2009



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Showtime's information still not updated, but other channels below updated now. As usual, Showtime's webmasters and/or PR department/scheduling department is dragging their feet on getting out their online schedule information 

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available and if I have any available time. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz/Encore channels*

In July, *Starz* presents the fourth season of "Martin Lawrence Presents 1st Amendment Stand-up." The series, hosted by Doug Williams, continues to bring on the laughs with new episodes, featuring some of today's hottest stand-up comedians.
*The Starz Saturday Premiere* offers Director Spike Lee's *Miracle at St. Anna* (7/4); *Pineapple Express* (7/11) starring James Franco and Seth Rogen; *Swing Vote* (7/18) starring Kevin Costner, Dennis Hopper and Nathan Lane (along with Kelsey Grammer and others); and *Lakeview Terrace* (7/25) starring Samuel L. Jackson.

*Encore* has a double-header of comedy every Sunday night starting at 8:00 p.m. It's *Summer Comedy Camp* featuring films such as *The Waterboy*, *Happy Gilmore*, *Sixteen Candles* and *Bring It On*. There's also a *Spotlight* on *Julia Roberts* with *Erin Brockovich*, *Pretty Woman*, *America's Sweethearts*, *Conspiracy Theory* and *Flatliners*.

*Starz* Saturday Night Movies: Hit movies premiering every Saturday night at 9 p.m. 

*Miracle at St. Anna* 7/4 - (Derek Luke, Michael Ealy, Laz Alonso) 
*Pineapple Express* 7/11 (James Franco, Seth Rogen, Danny McBride) 
*Swing Vote* 7/18 - (Kevin Costner, Dennis Hopper, Nathan Lane, Kelsey Grammer) 
*Lakeview Terrace* 7/25 - (Samuel L. Jackson, Patrick Wilson, Kerry Washington)

*Miracle at St. Anna* was just a total mess in my book. I watched it, and wished that I could say it was better, but it had so many flaws that I just couldn't enjoy it. I didn't see *Pineapple Express* but it was fairly well received in theatres. I did see and enjoy the political comedy *Swing Vote* which was cute and funny. It was a lot of fun watching the two sides turned around as both pandered for the vote of the one guy that could decide the Presidential election through a quirk that happened in the voting booth. And finally, *Lakeview Terrace* which offered Samuel L. Jackson a chance to play a bad .... Shut your mouth! Oooops, I'm not talkin' 'bout Shaft, but the police officer that Samuel L. Jackson does play here is a bit of a bad man.... As always, Jackson turns in a great performance and makes the film better for it.

*HBO*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's June downloadable guide: in July, expect HBO to have all-new episodes of new original series *Hung*, along with the return of the HBO original series *Entourage* and the ABBA inspired music-fest known as *Mamma Mia*.

*Burn After Reading* (George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Frances McDormand, John Malkovich, Tilda Swinton, Richard Jenkins, J.K. Simmons, Elizabeth Marvel) 7/4 8pm
*Eagle Eye* (Shia Labeouf, Michelle Monaghan, Rosario Dawson, Michael Chiklis, Anthony Mackie, Billy Bob Thornton, Anthony Azizi, Lynn Cohen) 7/11 8pm
*Mamma Mia* (Meryl Streep, Pierce Brosnan, Colin Firth, Stellan Skargard, Julie Walters, Dominic Cooper, Amanda Seyfried, Christine Baranski) 7/18 10:30pm
*The Incredible Hulk* (already premiered on Cinemax in June, this is the Edward Norton starring version) 7/25 8pm

*Mamma Mia!* is ok though if you see Pierce Brosnan starting to sing reach for the remote quickly and press the mute button. Your ears will greatly appreciate it!
Wow! Only a few things touted for the month, but a couple of decent flicks in the list to check out, or so I'm told. *Burn After Reading* was a fun dark-comedy. I enjoyed it, quirky though it was. I didn't see *Eagle Eye*, but it was fairly popular in theatres. And finally there's *The Incredible Hulk* which was ok too.

*Cinemax*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's June downloadable guide: in July, expect Cinemax to have *Ghost Town*, along with *Wanted*.

*Ghost Town* (Ricky Gervais, Greg Kinnear, Tea Leoni, Billy Campbell, Kristen Wiig, Dana Ivey, Aasif Mandvi) 7/4 10pm
*Wanted* (James McAvoy, Morgan Freeman, Angelina Jolie, Terence Stamp, Thomas Kretschmann, Common, Kristen Hager, Marc Warren, David O'Hara, Konstantin Khabensky, Dato Bakhtadze, Christopher Pratt, Lorna Scott) 7/11 10pm
*Death Race* (the updated version starring Jason Statham, Tyrese Gibson, Ian McShane, Joan Allen, Natalie Martinez, Max Ryan, Jason Clarke, Fred Koehler, Jacob Vargas, Justin Mader) 7/18 10pm
*The Women* (Meg Ryan, Annette Bening, Eva Mendes, Debra Messing, Jada Pinkett-Smith, Carrie Fisher, Cloris Leachman, Debi Mazar, Bette Midler, Candice Bergen, Tilly Scott Pedersen, Jill Flint) 7/25 10pm

*Ghost Town* is a really good movie. It's almost worth subscribing to (the normally over-priced) Cinemax just to watch that movie. Add in the fun action/adventure/thrill movie *Wanted* and I'd be really tempted to subscribe for the month. That said, I have one of those films on Blu-ray, and will eventually get a good deal on the other, so I'm not likely to be rushing to add Cinemax to my monthly subscription.

*Showtime*
Showtime has the new Edie Falco series seasons *Nurse Jackie* premiering on Monday, June 8 at 10:30pm which is followed by the new season's episodes of Weeds.

*Into the Wild* 6/13 9pm

(weak month for movies on Showtime, but that can be said most of the time, no?)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok, we're updated for everything but Showtime and TMC. Showtime hasn't posted July's sched information online yet


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Pineapple Express is FUNNY


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Both Starz and Cinemax are coming through in July. :up:


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

A few non-Saturday premieres. Some of these could have already premiered elsewhere at some other time but I don't remember seeing them.

SH3 Margot at the Wedding 7/2 12:15 PM

TMC Stardust 7/2 8:00 PM

SHO Awake 7/2 8:30 PM

STZ Fly Me to the Moon 7/3 7:45 AM

MAX Hamlet 2 7/12 7:20 AM


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

A couple more:

STZ The Wackness 7/8 2:15 PM

STZ Blindness 7/16 5:50 AM


----------

